# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  ملحمة كربلاء - الملا سعيد المعاتيق - نعي كامل في وفاة السجاد 1431هـ

## بروفيشنال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*إليكم الإصدار ( ملحمة كربلاء ) بصوت الملا سعيد المعاتيق وذلك في ذكرى وفاة الإمام زين العابدين (ع) في موكب وحسينية الإمام الحسين (ع) بسيهات .*

*الصوت مباشر ولا يحتاج لتخزين ... ترقبوا الفيديو قريبا*


*http://profy-saihat.com/professionalpro1/Jaber/AlSajad.MP3*



*[MEDIA]http://profy-saihat.com/professionalpro1/Jaber/AlSajad.MP3[/MEDIA]*




*تسجيل* 
*ناصر خريدة*




*بروفيشنال*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مأجور ومثاب 
تم التحميل 
صووت شجي وبقووه بعد >> من المستمعيين للملا حفظه الله 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## ليلاس

*مااا شاااء الله*

*صوت شجي للملا* 

*الله يحفظه ..*

*يعطيييييكم العاااافية*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله يحفظ خدام أبي عبد الله الحسين ومأجورين جميعا ومثابين
يسلم يدينك خييي بروفشينال على
هذا الطرح أجرك على الشهيد المظلوم عليه السلام ..
دمت في حفظ الله ..

----------


## فضة بنت

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

